#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuw en in gebruik - studio van Seaport FM

## Martinb1987

Hier is dan onze nieuwe studio!



Het is de studio van Seaport FM, de lokale radiozender, waar ik de trotse dj van mag zijn (deels natuurlijk)

Ik weet niet pcies wat voor apparatuur er allemaal staat (merken etc.)
Maar zie je iets bekends, zeg het gerust!

Kom maar met dat commentaarrrrrr.....

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

BCS 50 van Dateq --&gt; fijne tafel....
Waarvoor wordt dat kleine behringer mixertje gebruikt?

----------


## DjFx

Ziet er leuk uit!  :Wink: 
Veel succes met je lokale radio!

----------


## Martinb1987

Danku Danku, vant weekend weer wezen draaien, het is echt een verslaving [:P]

Ik zag toevallig vandeweek de doos liggen van de tafel, en het is idd een dateq bcs 50. Heel goed par-av.nl!

Dat mixertje is volgens mij niet van behringer, maar het wordt gebruikt voor de gast microfoons, die je niet ziet op de foto.

Het enige nadeel aan deze tafel is dat je de plaat ook moet uitschakelen op de tafel (rode knop onder de schuif). Bij de oude tafel hoefde dat niet, dus het is wel ff wennen.

----------


## Aart Rietveld

Ik wil niet veel zeggen maar volgens mij hebben we het toch echt over de BCS70 van Dateq en niet over de BCS50.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Klopt Aart, BCS 50 heeft de pfl en cue knoppen boven de faders zitten.

----------


## Frantic

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martinb1987_
> Dat mixertje is volgens mij niet van behringer, maar het wordt gebruikt voor de gast microfoons, die je niet ziet op de foto.



Dan is het een soundcraft compact  :Wink: 
Denk ik..

----------


## Juriaan

Of een Dap

----------


## Martinb1987

Lkkr hoor par-av, ik heb toch maar is goed bekeken wat voor ding het was. En idd een behringer mixxertje. Zoals ik al zei zitten de mics daarop aangesloten. 

Maar goed het werkt...dus waarom zou ik willen weten van welk merk  :Wink: 

BTW: de md-player (rechts) zijn van sony en de dubbele cd-player is van omnitronic, wat ik persoonlijk een kelere ding vind. De laad-tijden zijn veel te lang. Kan beter..mja, lokaal station hè...

----------

